
Safest Tech Jobs for the Next 8 Years - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/12/30/safest-tech-jobs-for-the-next-8-years/
======
sbierwagen
"Software developers" will increase 17%, but "computer programmers" will
decrease 8%?

Beg pardon?

